# CKC's maltese description



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

:new_shocked: Bischon Maltiase????? Gun Dog???? :HistericalSmiley: 



Here's part of the CKC's maltese description:

_Other Names: Bichon Maltiase 

Height: (Approx.) 8-10 In. 
Group: Gun Dog 
Weight: (Approx.) 4-7 Lbs. 
Coat: Long (8 1/2 Inches), Silky, And Thick; No Undercoat 
Color: White; Light Ivory Is Acceptable _

Here's the CKC Link:

CKC's Maltese Description



*For forum members new to the maltese breed, please go the the American Kennel Club for breed information and standard.:*
AKC's Maltese Standard


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

_Gun dog???_ Oh my! Ok I'm laughing trying to picture what my two would do around a gun shot! I'd likely not see them for a week because they'd be hiding under the bed!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Interesting. Who knew a Malt would be a good gun dog :new_shocked: I guess I'll have to take Bogie hunting although he is more likely to be crawling up my leg than searching out game. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (vjw @ Jan 17 2009, 03:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708188


> :new_shocked: Bischon Maltiase????? Gun Dog???? :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



     

Guess I'd better join the NRA, huh?


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Jan 17 2009, 03:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708192


> _Gun dog???_ Oh my! Ok I'm laughing trying to picture what my two would do around a gun shot! I'd likely not see them for a week because they'd be hiding under the bed![/B]




Maybe historically they were, but I can just imagine someone looking at this and thinking they are used as gun dogs today.


----------



## #1MALTESE (Jan 15, 2009)

I am confused what exactly is a gun dog?????? Is that like a beagle???


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Also, the CKC has their breeds mixed up on the bichon maltiase part. I looked at the *AKC'*s bichon info. and found this:


_The Bichon Frise descended from the Barbet or Water Spaniel, from which came the name "Barbichon", later shortened to "Bichon". The Bichons were divided into four categories: the Bichon Maltais, the Bichon Bolognais, the Bichon Havanais and the Bichon Teneriffe. All originated in the Mediterranean area_.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hahaha. All I can think of is Cosy! Get your gun! :exploding:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Tucker freaked out when I tried _clicker_ training, I can't imagine what he would do if he heard a gunshot!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Hold on here......

this _could_ be accurate.......

Wolfie _does_ sound like a machine *gun* when he barks at the mailman!

LOL


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Well now on occasion, Tanner has been known to run after a squirrel in the yard...


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jan 17 2009, 03:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708196


> QUOTE (vjw @ Jan 17 2009, 03:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708188





> :new_shocked: Bischon Maltiase????? Gun Dog???? :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



     

Guess I'd better join the NRA, huh?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Wait a minute - did Sarah Palin have anything to do with writing that description? :smrofl:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Maybe if I was shooting mice... :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

wow.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Nope...gun dog is ALL wrong. :HistericalSmiley: I was finally sharing with some fellow chatters last night that I recently found out my dad (who often watches Zoe while I'm at the store) will shoot his rifle in the air to get her to come to the house if she doesn't come immediately when called. :w00t: I was horrified. Zoe hates loud noises. Clickers scared her. Even the quietest ones. Even tried clicking a ball point pen and that scared her. I can't believe my dad does this! They live out in the country on 3 acres with fields all around them. Right now since it's winter and the fields are bare, dad can see her everywhere and allows her to go further than I would. Dad & I are going to have to have a long heart to heart talk about his new 'training methods'. :huh:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (vjw @ Jan 17 2009, 03:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708197


> Maybe historically they were, but I can just imagine someone looking at this and thinking they are used as gun dogs today.[/B]


Well I have read every Maltese History I can get my hands on and I have never seen that. :biggrin: LOL. Going back to antitquity they have always been companions. 

Truthfully, this kennel club probably doesn't have a good category for them. I don't know enough about the CKC to know what group arrangements they use, but it is likely they do not have a "toy" or "companion" group where Maltese fit, so they just throw them into another group. The AKC lumps dogs into a group called non-sporting. It is sort of a misc. class. Interestingly, the AKC is changing. It is adding groups. There will be 10 instead of the 7 we now are familiar with. But Maltese will remain as they are in the toy group. 

QUOTE (vjw @ Jan 17 2009, 03:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708204


> Also, the CKC has their breeds mixed up on the bichon maltiase part. I looked at the *AKC'*s bichon info. and found this:
> 
> 
> _The Bichon Frise descended from the Barbet or Water Spaniel, from which came the name "Barbichon", later shortened to "Bichon". The Bichons were divided into four categories: the Bichon Maltais, the Bichon Bolognais, the Bichon Havanais and the Bichon Teneriffe. All originated in the Mediterranean area_.[/B]


Bichon just means tiny and cute. In the US we call Bichon Frise by the simple name Bichon, but the origin of the Bichon name comes from a category that covers several breeds including the Havanese. In French Maltese are called Bichon Maltais, Havs are called Bichon Havanais, and so on. When I lived in Montreal for a summer everyone asked me about my little Bichon Maltais. I had Cloud and Cameo with me and I loved practicing my French talking about my dogs. :blush:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Stand back everyone! Angel is one of those big bad gun dogs, and she's bigger than most!

Unbelievable! That's the oddest description I've ever seen!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Wait until I tell DH about the "Gun Dog" thing -- he'll want to start taking Tilly hunting with him and Nellie (the black lab). - NOT!!!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

I can't wait to tell DH I'm buying him a gun dog for his birthday!!! (If I suddenly disappear, will ya'll please check the local asylum as he has no doubt had me committed.) :w00t:


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

i looked up some other toy dogs to see how they were grouped in the CKC -Chihuaha-southern group. Pomeranian-Northern Group and Papillon-Companion and Toy dogs, Yorkshire-terrier group, a pekingese is in the herding group (which is hilarious!)

ok.. so why arent maltese listed the same as those others?

A poodle, havanese, and Bichon Frise are listed as a Gun dog..... wow ok im kinda talking to myself in this email because this is crazy!

janie


----------

